# My Amphibians.



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quick video. I'll grab some pics tomorrow.

https://youtu.be/OcZZy3KMuVY


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Ohhh! You complete and utter Bar Steward! How could ye _Do This_ to me?!? Ye _Know_ how mad I am, for a Tiger. And ye sneak off and get one yeself! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

God, that is Absolutely bloody brilliant! Ye lucky swine! :thumb:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

el Snappo said:


> Ohhh! You complete and utter Bar Steward! How could ye _Do This_ to me?!? Ye _Know_ how mad I am, for a Tiger. And ye sneak off and get one yeself! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> God, that is Absolutely bloody brilliant! Ye lucky swine! :thumb:


Aye aye meat pie. I'd already ordered mine when I PM'd you about them. Just didn't want to count my chickens before they hatched. So bloody happy. Been after one for a good while now.


----------



## reece_p (Feb 11, 2011)

not a fan of the small enclosure


----------



## Diplo (Mar 15, 2017)

reece_p said:


> not a fan of the small enclosure


If you listen to the video it does say it's a very temporary enclosure 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

reece_p said:


> not a fan of the small enclosure


Not a fan of those who don't listen.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I reckon my Tiger is female. So here's Stheno.

https://youtu.be/JMg9PA_f4KQ










So mad her eyes aren't in focus as this would have been a great pic.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just in case the video isn't watched. As promised Stheno has been rehoused into a suitably sized enclosure now.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

I am _SO _bloody jealous! Ye know I Hate ye now? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Hogg (Nov 5, 2012)

Great stuff, everybody needs a Tiger Salamander in their lives at some point - hours of fun watching them fill their faces with bugs. Salamanders seem to be hard to find here in Lancs too so I've thought about couriers, where did you order from?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hogg said:


> Great stuff, everybody needs a Tiger Salamander in their lives at some point - hours of fun watching them fill their faces with bugs. Salamanders seem to be hard to find here in Lancs too so I've thought about couriers, where did you order from?


Exotic Pets. First time ordering. Nowt to complain about at all. Plus they organised the courier. They sold out really fast though.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Stheno having a 3 course.

https://youtu.be/UcLroEsLocA


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Brilliant pictures Basin - page 2 is showing fine now :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Stephen P said:


> Brilliant pictures Basin - page 2 is showing fine now :2thumb:


Cheers ears.


----------



## Hogg (Nov 5, 2012)

Basin79 said:


> Exotic Pets. First time ordering. Nowt to complain about at all. Plus they organised the courier. They sold out really fast though.


Ah cool thanks, I actually had a look on there while searching for a Marbled but they had no salamanders at all, I eventually got extremely lucky in my local rep shop as they had one mislabelled as a Fire Sal so I snagged it quick!

There's plenty of Fire and Tigers on Preloved in the South of England, very cheap too (£25 for a juvenile Fire) but not much in the NW unfortunately.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hogg said:


> Ah cool thanks, I actually had a look on there while searching for a Marbled but they had no salamanders at all, I eventually got extremely lucky in my local rep shop as they had one mislabelled as a Fire Sal so I snagged it quick!
> 
> There's plenty of Fire and Tigers on Preloved in the South of England, very cheap too (£25 for a juvenile Fire) but not much in the NW unfortunately.


Yep. Loads on preloved. I checked daily for ages. Sadly organising a courier just didn't merry up. I even told a seller their 2 fire salamanders where in fact tigers. They bought them as fires. I emailed a variety of shops. I also checked Exotic Pets every day. Finally got lucky.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Fed Stheno and an update on her enclosure.

https://youtu.be/VM6CJFFRp_o

For those that won't watch the video here's her improved enclosure.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

The early bird catches the worm.

https://youtu.be/7C4abvZL2O0


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Stheno has worms. Earth worms. 

https://youtu.be/zNpxhyRLLSE


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Feed me. Feed me. Feed me. Feed me now!!!!!

https://youtu.be/vYBvJIiAEXE


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Wax worm treats.

https://youtu.be/z58n7d-ALxs


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Did a crafty sweep of Google, yesterday, Basin ..... Ye dead right, mate. They're rocking horse, at the moment, aren't they?

When I had them they'd go for like £15.00. And they were hardly throwing themselves off the shelves then either.

Now? I was seeing prices like *Sold*, at £50.00 to £70.00 a pop! :gasp: Jesus wept!!! Never noticed " Captive Bred " anywhere either. 

If those things bred anything like as easily as Fire's? I'd get a pair, at any cost, and clear up!


----------



## Hogg (Nov 5, 2012)

Is there a reptile shop near you that does the trips to reptile expos? Mine usually brings back all sorts and can get pretty much anything in, in fact I think a lot of the oddball stuff is just them doing table sweeps on the last day! There's also some on Preloved at £75 a pop which is a bit mental, I think I paid £20 for mine back in the day and was a bit gutted it wasn't as colourful as I expected!


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Hogg said:


> Is there a reptile shop near you that does the trips to reptile expos?


You addressing me, there, Hogg? If so, mate, I gotta tell ye; We have ONE 'expo' here. And that's in Waterford. I'm in Leitrim. Hundreds of miles apart.

Pet shops? Nearest shops, I'm aware of, offering live amphibs? Dublin. And, I'm sorry; I'm not paying a €200.00 taxi fare there, just to be judged, on the spot, by a couple young enough to be my grandchildren, whether I'm 'suitable' to be sold their bought in gear!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

el Snappo said:


> Did a crafty sweep of Google, yesterday, Basin ..... Ye dead right, mate. They're rocking horse, at the moment, aren't they?
> 
> When I had them they'd go for like £15.00. And they were hardly throwing themselves off the shelves then either.
> 
> ...


Aye, they don't come up often. Preloved had a few but they're always down south and getting a courier sorted is next to impossible as they're always booked up until the following month. 

Supposedly they aren't so easy to breed in captivity. If they where I think they'd be a lot more popular.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

When I had mine, I read up on their breeding ~ in _Books_ this was! Imagine! :gasp: ~ and the upshot was that they'd about need a chest freezer to do it in!

I mean; When ye consider I bred my Fire's in a little tank I made, a foot square and bisected between land and water ....? Then, the received wisdom is that Tigers want a bloody swimming pool!

Saying that? I was in a rented flatlet, at the time. Now? If I could get my hands on the stock? I'd give them their swimming pool!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

el Snappo said:


> When I had mine, I read up on their breeding ~ in _Books_ this was! Imagine! :gasp: ~ and the upshot was that they'd about need a chest freezer to do it in!
> 
> I mean; When ye consider I bred my Fire's in a little tank I made, a foot square and bisected between land and water ....? Then, the received wisdom is that Tigers want a bloody swimming pool!
> 
> Saying that? I was in a rented flatlet, at the time. Now? If I could get my hands on the stock? I'd give them their swimming pool!


I'd have thought it was more complicated than just providing them with a decent body of water? If you have the space that's easy. Still don't see any CB's here.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

I think having that space is half the problem, to be honest. I went from breeding stuff on the table in my living room, to a dedicated room with tanks all round the walls. Still never had a set up of the size said to be needed though. Not even close.

Now, ironically, I could easily lose a chest freezer in a corner of my stables. But, no way am I going to access the initial stock. I can't bloody win!

Then, I guess, there's the simple fact that Tigers are such wonderful creatures, most people ~ like yeself ~ are just delighted to have one, and leave it at that.

Wretched situation though. They're quite probably The Best salamander out there. So, they're understandably wildly popular. So, people will pay through the nose to get one. And that encourages the men with the nets to keep taking them from the wild.

If even one person would crack the genome and start pumping out CB ones, the price could come down and the wild stocks be left alone. But, we have this bloody see saw effect, don't we? Breeding them would prove extremely lucrative, initially. But, the initial outlay to even attempt it would be hectic for most people.

Having said all that? Some kiddie managed, by default, to breed his. Wonder what happened there? Perhaps he couldn't manage to rear them?

Any venture capitalists out there want to sort me out a pair, or three? Fund me a Stock Drinker to put them in? I'll give it a go! :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

el Snappo said:


> I think having that space is half the problem, to be honest. I went from breeding stuff on the table in my living room, to a dedicated room with tanks all round the walls. Still never had a set up of the size said to be needed though. Not even close.
> 
> Now, ironically, I could easily lose a chest freezer in a corner of my stables. But, no way am I going to access the initial stock. I can't bloody win!
> 
> ...


Aye. They're like the predatory beetles. Hugely popular but breeding them indoors is hard work. If these would breed like other amphibians I'm sure they'd be more popular than White's tree frogs. 

Just fed Stheno after she came out of hiding after hearing me in the animal room.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Basin79 said:


> Just fed Stheno after she came out of hiding after hearing me in the animal room.



_That_ just sums them up, doesn't it? They're like little Dogs! :2thumb:

Not that I'm envious of you having got Stheno, of course :whistling2:

No. I always turn Green around this time of day!


Actually, now that I think about it? There _is_ (was?) some bloke breeding the skin off these things. Somewhere on the Continent. Forget where, now. Wonder why he's not alleviating the strain?

Then again, we have a guy here, in Eire, breeding Snapper turtles on an industrial scale. But, he's asking like €300.00 for them! :gasp: Five hour taxi journey, up north, was much cheaper, for me!

I have a project in mind, yet. I'm quietly, Relentlessly, grinding away at what will probably be my swan song project. I'll get there. Or die ~ of old age! ~ trying! :no1:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

el Snappo said:


> _That_ just sums them up, doesn't it? They're like little Dogs! :2thumb:
> 
> Not that I'm envious of you having got Stheno, of course :whistling2:
> 
> ...


Whilst tigers obviously don't need warmer temperatures they need it warmer than an average UK day outside. Down south I reckon you'd be able to breed tigers outside. 

To be honest I'm glad he does charge a that much for snappers. Stops little cute babies being bought and abandoned when they grow.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Basin79 said:


> To be honest I'm glad he does charge a that much for snappers. Stops little cute babies being bought and abandoned when they grow.


Aah, but, the devil's in the detail, mate; This guy's talking about breeding for different colour morphs and so forth. Can ye _imagine_ the levels of 'wastage' that's liable to incur?

I pulled him over this. Like, where's this constant, massive surplus gonna go, as he conducts his genetic experiments? His answer? Oh; His mates are taking some! 

Ye couldn't make this sh!t up! It's on a par with saying, " French Bulldogs are all the rage, right now. So, I'm gonna breed two tone, 'Tonic' ones. And all the plain ones I knock out on this quest? I'll just hand them out to mates. Sure, what could possibly go wrong? I'll be a Millionaire anyway. "

Way more people will get their Snappers by fishing them out of Dublin park ponds than will ever be giving this loon €300.00 for one.

Some head bangers out there, mate.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

el Snappo said:


> Aah, but, the devil's in the detail, mate; This guy's talking about breeding for different colour morphs and so forth. Can ye _imagine_ the levels of 'wastage' that's liable to incur?
> 
> I pulled him over this. Like, where's this constant, massive surplus gonna go, as he conducts his genetic experiments? His answer? Oh; His mates are taking some!
> 
> ...


Ah right. Understand. Sad. Very sad.


----------



## Hogg (Nov 5, 2012)

el Snappo said:


> You addressing me, there, Hogg? If so, mate, I gotta tell ye; We have ONE 'expo' here. And that's in Waterford. I'm in Leitrim. Hundreds of miles apart.
> 
> Pet shops? Nearest shops, I'm aware of, offering live amphibs? Dublin. And, I'm sorry; I'm not paying a €200.00 taxi fare there, just to be judged, on the spot, by a couple young enough to be my grandchildren, whether I'm 'suitable' to be sold their bought in gear!


Yes sorry should have used quotes!

I'm quite lucky in that my local rep shop does all the big expos and brings back whatever customers request, there's also another shop a few miles away where the owner does the occasional import.

I'm after a Blue Spotted at the moment so count yourself lucky you only want a Tiger! It was hard enough getting a Marbled without a courier and I got extremely lucky with that.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

'Your _Local Rep Shop_ does _All_ the Big Expo's' :mf_dribble: Good god. Look at what ye've just said! 

Swings and roundabouts, Hogg, my man. When I was in england, living in an inner city? My own local shop was directly on my route to work. In fact, on Wednesdays (Their delivery day) I'd drop back there in my dinner hour. Sometimes, I'd even watch John opening the boxes.

I'd have first pick. And, it was no big shakes for me to simply say; " I'll have the lot, John. Add it to my slate, please. " :mrgreen: I was paying a second bloody Mortgage to that shop! Major chunk of my wages, every week. But, my god; I had the gear!

Now? I have to plot like a Bond villain, and usually Still end up paying a kings ransom, just to get my hands on Anything.

Never mind. Cuts both ways. If I was still breeding stuff? Where would I sell it? And it's never been about the _money_, to me. I just liked supplying CB stuff, even below the price of wild caught stuff. 

But, around here? The concept of 'pets' is pretty well anathema anyway. A concept I've brought with me, from the city. Known only to those living in the cities, over here.


Anyway; Apologies to Basin. I seem to have this knack of bending threads off direction :blush: I can also chat the leg off a donkey. 'Sorry' about that too. I'm the product of a pre internet age. I never learned to communicate in sound bites for the attentionally challenged generations we see today.

And, living as I do ~ not seeing a living soul from one week to the next? I don't half miss a good chat! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Stheno goes mad for earthworms.

https://youtu.be/Evx6bm8JCxI


----------



## Hogg (Nov 5, 2012)

Hahaha she's great, right little character.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

A very special treat for Stheno.

https://youtu.be/OYcC6M-IPOE


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I was feeding a few of my inverts and Stheno came out for some food. 

https://youtu.be/bQ19iqbQJFY


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Crickets for Stheno.

https://youtu.be/IOOIm9bLT-k


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Breakfast is served. 

https://youtu.be/TTiSAlRGgfw


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Stheno was out and hungry.

https://youtu.be/GmHNP4SPP50


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Stheno feeding and update.

https://youtu.be/rjbxLKbBtXQ


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

A tiger appears.

Speak out against the cruel Yulin dog meat festival via @HSIGlobal. http://bit.ly/2GFgt5W


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> A tiger appears.
> 
> Speak out against the cruel Yulin dog meat festival via @HSIGlobal. http://bit.ly/2GFgt5W


Whoops. Here's the video. 

https://youtu.be/9lQaNrEd3ag


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

No Way I'm looking at that video. I _Know _what they get up to, over there :censor:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

el Snappo said:


> No Way I'm looking at that video. I _Know _what they get up to, over there :censor:


It's not a video. I can't watch animal cruelty. I copied my video link to post and got an email regarding the plight of the dogs. Copied the link to post on Twitter. 

Forgot I'd copied it and then posted it here as my video. The video is of Stheno.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Basin79 said:


> The video is of Stheno.



:2thumb: Cool! Always happy to watch her exploits.

What are the little white things that have appeared on her substrate? I used to find them, by the ton, when I kept loads of toads outside, in uncovered tanks with just topsoil in them. Great food source for tiny toads.

Ye ever considered a snapper turtle? They're mental as anything too. Great feeders :thumb:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

el Snappo said:


> :2thumb: Cool! Always happy to watch her exploits.
> 
> What are the little white things that have appeared on her substrate? I used to find them, by the ton, when I kept loads of toads outside, in uncovered tanks with just topsoil in them. Great food source for tiny toads.
> 
> Ye ever considered a snapper turtle? They're mental as anything too. Great feeders :thumb:


Springtails. I use them in all my damp enclosures. Absolutely fantastic tiny workaholics. 

I've always wanted an Ali snapper but don't have the room nor money. A lotto win will see me buying a big male and giving him a loving forever home.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

:lolsign: Ye daft ****! _No None _could guarantee an ali' snap a " Forever Home ". We just don't live that long! 

Did ye not see that one they found, mincing around with a civil war musket ball lodged in its shell? So, that means he was old, and big enough, back then, to take the shot. How old does That make him?! 

Sod That! No. I've got my _Common_ Snapper here. Fantastic creature! Absolute walking dustbin. Extremely responsive and all round good craic.

But, when I keel over, they can just slip him into the cut and he'll wander into one of the loughs at either end. There to live out his own days in blameless solitude, doing no harm to anything.

I'd like to film a clip of Tea Bag feeding. But, the light's not good, in his corner. Be a job to get a meaningful look at him, on film.


Anyway; Springtails. You " Use " them? Are they something ye can buy in, these days, then? They, or something extremely similar, just naturally colonised by tanks, back in the day. (And I am talking about fifty years back, now. Yes; 'Back in the day')


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

el Snappo said:


> :lolsign: Ye daft ****! _No None _could guarantee an ali' snap a " Forever Home ". We just don't live that long!
> 
> Did ye not see that one they found, mincing around with a civil war musket ball lodged in its shell? So, that means he was old, and big enough, back then, to take the shot. How old does That make him?!
> 
> ...



Apologies for not seeing this sooner. 

Aye, I bought springtails. They soon breed though and now they're in all my enclosures that can support them. Absolutely fantastic little work horses.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Stheno came out to eat.

https://youtu.be/mvpznRW_S8k


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Stheno had been buried for a week. Found her enjoying a dip. 

https://youtu.be/iTa_46Wt3PU


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Temperatures, mate :neutral:

Most coveted possession of any sally keeper is one of those glass fronted fridges ye see in off licenses. 

Pricey. But, absolutely worth it.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

el Snappo said:


> Temperatures, mate :neutral:
> 
> Most coveted possession of any sally keeper is one of those glass fronted fridges ye see in off licenses.
> 
> Pricey. But, absolutely worth it.


She's fine. Moist sub, a water dish and being in the floor seems to have proven successful. Especially with the way she bolted down the worms.


----------



## Hogg (Nov 5, 2012)

My little Marbled Sal has been spending her time underground too. I remember my Tiger disappeared for weeks one summer, emerged with a huge belly. Think he'd just been ploughing through the earth gulping down worms as he went along.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

"Can't be bothered going out, I'll order in a cheeky takeaway".

https://youtu.be/RyWKjdOFqxg


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

10 days later Stheno appeared again. 

https://youtu.be/hseYY1ilQGs


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Out and hungry. 

https://youtu.be/hgs5nYeuirk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Stheno was above the surface so..........

https://youtu.be/Wa6CTMoT9Hk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Wriggly worms for Stheno. 

https://youtu.be/Bxm2KWDufkk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Stheno was out and hungry. 

https://youtu.be/wK2BuOdSavs


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Euryale the cane toad.*

Just picked this absolutely beautiful lass up. 











https://youtu.be/mGlwVSFJMdg


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Looking forward to regularly updates


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Feeding time. 

https://youtu.be/XyDl8qrYzFQ


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

What heat source / Temp ye using with her, Base?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

el Snappo said:


> What heat source / Temp ye using with her, Base?


Thin heat strip underneath running under her water and along her enclosure. It's on a timer so off at night to provide a drop in temps. Hitting low/mid 70's during the day. Mid/high 60's at night as she's in my animal room.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Damn!

Remind me, three or four weeks down the line. I'll tell ye about my own experience with B. Marinus.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

el Snappo said:


> Damn!
> 
> Remind me, three or four weeks down the line. I'll tell ye about my own experience with B. Marinus.


Why damn?

I've just found out today they're not Bufo marinus anymore.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

I'll tell ye why 'Damn' at the appointed time 

Meanwhile; Mine were Bufo Marinus. That's what we called them, in those days. 

If I still had them; Should I have woken up, one day, calling them something else?

Not so long ago, they finally split the Hooded Crow from the Carrion Crow.

Guess what? Here, we talk of the Gray Crow (Hoodie) and " Crows " ~ Rooks and Jackdaws.

But, I digress. Remind me, later, about my B. Marinus.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

el Snappo said:


> I'll tell ye why 'Damn' at the appointed time
> 
> Meanwhile; Mine were Bufo Marinus. That's what we called them, in those days.
> 
> ...


Snap Euryale is a LIVE animal. I'd sooner you told me now what "damn" meant rather than a few weeks.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Never you mind. Ye have a toad that's, obviously, doing fine. Carry on.

Myself? I'm revisiting a couple of decade old mystery. A 'Cold Case'.

I'm not contaminating evidence :thumb:


----------



## Helvetica (Mar 20, 2017)

Literally posting just to see the amazing revelation. 
Have a good day lads 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Stheno was out on the prowl. 

https://youtu.be/PjgQ4TKapn0


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Feeding Euryale and Stheno. 

https://youtu.be/aEJxtPFC00g


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Locust treat. 

https://youtu.be/8XWVKhQQzZk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Got some pics of Stheno.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Euryale and Stheno. Double trouble. 

https://youtu.be/Wg3EryKzRXA


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Stheno and Euryale. 

https://youtu.be/da3TT1XkJu4


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Locusts for Euryale. 

https://youtu.be/FHGQpe5ArrM


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

I wanted to get a "natural" pic of Stheno. Ideally I wanted to catch her walking out from under her plants. No chance. 













The Ring


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Fuzzy treats for Stheno and Euryale. 


https://youtu.be/9yqkZ0gzBl0


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

https://youtu.be/3E7oZs4ZeyM


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

https://youtu.be/T56OkxTti_E


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

A tiger on the prowl. 

https://youtu.be/u1z4MZas2r4


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Fuzzy treats for Stheno. 

https://youtu.be/GSp20QaKm6Y


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

https://youtu.be/m0sFauFF4yA


----------



## wewpetcom (Apr 23, 2020)

I really love these animals


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Meet Pennywise. A Brazilian horned frog - Ceratophrys aurita.


----------

